# Mr.Wakenbake's 1k+ grow show 2008



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 6, 2008)

Tonight and tomorrow  I will be up long hours building the grow area. I am stuffing a homebox and clonebox into a 5.5ft x 6ft area. 1200w flower.....400veg, big carbon filter  from can 66 series. Cool breeze reflectors hortilux 600's in the flower cab, 400 sylvania grow lux's in the veg.  Sunleaves 6 inch centrifugal fans,  lumatek ballasts 600 and 400watters. 

It's going to be a tight fit.... going to be alot of hard work, but the show will be starting soon, and i suggest pulling up a chair. Pics to come tomorrow.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 6, 2008)

Whatcha gonna stick in there? and were's the popcorn?
puff


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice choice on the light setup . Nothing's better for flowering than a Lumatek ballast powering a Hortilux HPS bulb in my opinion.

Will be looking forward to this grow.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2008)

congrats mikey!!!!!!!!!!!!


will be ready n waiting


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments. I am taking loads of pics, will be up in the attic today and getting power in there.. mounting the carbon filter, mounting the electronics board, building the veg box which is going to be a small 14 inches wide by 3 ft long x 3 ft high.

Anyways i got to get back to work. Pics to come tonight.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2008)

ah man..you said pics today...I just got back from church..lol..and now I need to wait untl tonight..Ill try to remember to check back..you remember to KEEP M GREEN


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 6, 2008)

go for it mrwake havnt seen much action from ya of recent

chair pulled up mr

pkj


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 6, 2008)

ALright folks... i do have pics coming. It's just a large job and i am taking lots. I now have spent a few hours in the attic, tied into the power for some electric, put a hole in the ceiling for a exhaust, mounted the ballasts and power strips, installed the carbon filter in the attic, and installed the intake vent. 

By 9 pm central time i will have some pics up for you folks. Just be patient. This is more work than u think, expecially trying to get it all done today.Hell i got work at 5 am.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 6, 2008)

The first go round is going to be dragon's breath x romulan... I want to get something good going quick and these beans are special. Anyways, i forgot who asked but that's what's going in when the lights come on .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey, Mr WnB. Did you ever grow the dragons breath? If so any info about them would be greatly appreciated. A friend gave me a few and i've never saw any info on them besides what it was a cross of.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 6, 2008)

dragon's breath is a fine strain that is a heavy producer, that has a nice body stone.. not too heavy, not to light. It's a working high to be honest but it lasts a while. 

Yeah i had all my db crosses gifted to me also. Anyways, it's a fine strain.. i am betting on the romulan giving the db some punch.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 6, 2008)

Ive been hoping to see you do another grow with organics. I am in the process of trying to convert so my eyes and ears are wide open. Will this be soil or hydro?
puff


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 7, 2008)

this will be soil and honestly i don't know how organic the nutes are i am using this go round. I preach organics but grow semi organic as that's what the gh flora nova is, it's not fully organic, but it matches the lucas formula which is optimal for cannabis. DO a google on lucas formula and cannabis and you will see what i am talking about. 4-8-7 is the N-P-K anyways.. pics as promised... more to come..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 7, 2008)

more...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 7, 2008)

more...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2008)

:woohoo: !!!!!!!!!!! sweet wakey!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!


good things come to good ppl brother 


hey and about the DB cross its a great stout plant, the roms got great structure- i was gifted seeds too and the blue buddah was swell as well 

Cant wait to see more brother...ive got work to do myself


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah thanks wake..I too am off to work but your setup s looking great..thanks for the pics..keep m comming


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice setup bro


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 7, 2008)

I have more work to do tonight ... more pics to come.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 8, 2008)

Well i did some more work on the room... Exhaust and intake is hooked up, veg room is built, and drying in the garage. White spray paint takes a while. Fan insulation boxes are built. Just about everything is ready to go. 

I will make sure i pop some beans tomorrow... oh yeah, i picked up soil components today, composted manure, organic humus,  perlite, dolomite lime.
ANyways, I will have popped beans in the near future. ANyways, here are more pics..

Hopefully with all the pics people can see how easily a room can be converted. Well maybe not easily, maybe not cheaply if you want to be safe, but it can be done.Pics of the total setup tomorrow. 

Not much left to do but mix soil and pop beans.....mmmmm cant wait.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks wake...popN beans?...nice setup..have you ran it for a week or so to "test" it all?..Just curious..is the booster fan that loud you have to insulate it in a box?..thanks for shareing with us my friend


----------



## someguy (Jul 8, 2008)

wow, lotta construction. with that much effort, and $, i expect nothing less than bomb!!! nice start brrrrrrroooooooo


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 8, 2008)

dude that isn't a booster fan... it's a 6 inch centrifugal sealed fan made by sunleaves. It moves 440 cfm , and yes it's loud.I wish I could silence it more but i can't . A few egg crates and i can make sure that no sounds leaves the area. Anyways, i will get to that later. for now, the fans will run on a timer. 

Test it for a week? More like test it for a few hours  and if it works, the beans are getting popped tomorrow. This isn't my first rodeo Only thing i am missing is a temp/ humidity gauge and .........a little more work and it should be fine. The flower room will get tested tomorrow night for a few hours and then shut down until i get some plants ready to go. Starting this grow from seed so it may get slow for a bit. BUt new seedlings are always exciting.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 9, 2008)

For the person who wanted to know if this grow is going to be organic. Yes it is, I just googled my nutes and they are organic. Maybe not 100% as i can't get a confirmation on it but they look real similar to my old metanaturals nutrients. ANyways I am using GH FLORA NOVA BLOOM  for all phases of growth.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 9, 2008)

how loud is that fan? thats exactly how i planned to do mine to damper sound. a few little tweaks but just a smaller one. 


supersweet brother!!!!!!!!!

Im SO glad yer back!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bong1:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Why did you insulate the fan & why is there a card board box with the intake fan inside I was just wondering because I getting close to building my indoor grow room. Thanks


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

dampen the sound


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 9, 2008)

Real nice touch with the box bro.. I am definitely pulling up a chair. Also, you should look into a variable speed controller $4 at walmart...


----------



## grinder (Jul 9, 2008)

for all that hard work i hope it pays off for you good luck


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> dampen the sound


 

I didn't know bro just asking thanks ....


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 9, 2008)

I have two fan controllers , but for the fans to run the quietest they must be running at full go. Honestly it 's just the wind noise that's a prob ... it's cool, i will be able to deaden the sound eventually.. and besides my lights run during the day, and there isn't anyone here then so noise isn't as big a prob as i thought.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 9, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> how loud is that fan? thats exactly how i planned to do mine to damper sound. a few little tweaks but just a smaller one.
> 
> 
> supersweet brother!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I should of went with elicients but i couldn't see spending all that extra cash... now i can tell why those other fans are so expensive. THese still move the air but are just louder. It's cool , some egg crates  or some eggfoam from wally world and the noise will be cut in half again which will be enough to make it un noticeable. I will test the room tonight. ANyways... i am taking a break today and wont be doing much but getting the veg box in the room and hooking all the cords up and testing.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 9, 2008)

that is so cool really nice set up u have


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 9, 2008)

the rooms are all done... temps didn't break 80 after an hour. 198k lumens...... 3x3 tent small veg box, and no heat issues. Room is also pretty quiet too. Fans will have to run during the lights on cycle though,  otherwise the temps could get out of control.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome, So what strains we working with or did you already say????


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 10, 2008)

i have a list of crosses that include, 
dragon's breath, romulan, williams wonder, white widow, Blueberry,  and many other crosses.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 13, 2008)

great thead Mr Wb. Any reason for useing the flora nova "bloom" all the way thru instead of useing the grow too? Thanks
Puff


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 13, 2008)

nice, should be a good show.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 13, 2008)

There is no reason to use grow and bloom, if the nutrient you are using is a complete nutrient. Meaning that it provides everything your plants need throughout the grow. The flora nova bloom is 4-8-7  and is complete with micronutes. 

There is no reason to use the grow formula. Cannabis just needs a complete nutrient. Using the 4-8-7  flora nova bloom is perfect for veg also as the plants really don't need that much N.  Especially with the mix i use. With composted manure and earthworm castings they won't need loads of nutrients . As with most organic mixes. 

Why buy two nutrients when one will do?

Oh by the way. I started seeds tonight. All in germ starting about 2 hours ago. 16 seeds total,  

I started 
Some mandala seeds
BC sweet tooth
Romulan x Dragon's breath 
Afghanica x dragon's breath
Direwulf's Dragon's breath x blue buddah
and i believe that's it. 

I will update you folks when we have sprouts.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 14, 2008)

Aww man, I cant wait! Subscribed brotha. Props on growing organically :aok:


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> There is no reason to use grow and bloom, if the nutrient you are using is a complete nutrient. Meaning that it provides everything your plants need throughout the grow. The flora nova bloom is 4-8-7  and is complete with micronutes.
> 
> There is no reason to use the grow formula. Cannabis just needs a complete nutrient. Using the 4-8-7  flora nova bloom is perfect for veg also as the plants really don't need that much N.  Especially with the mix i use. With composted manure and earthworm castings they won't need loads of nutrients . As with most organic mixes.
> 
> Why buy two nutrients when one will do?


In veg, you actually want more N than P and K, a grow formula will supply all the Nitrogen needed without going overboard on the P and K. The formula you have sounds like it should work just fine for veg though.

Also, Nitrogen isn't really needed too much in flowering and only takes away from the taste. During the second half of the flowering cycle you can cut the Nitrogen supply completely as food for creating new branches and leaves won't be needed at all. I like Earth Juice's Bloom formula for late flowering since there is no N (0-3-1).

By the way, this descripton doesn't sound 100% organic to me (from HTGsupply):
"FloraNova is a potent, easy-to-use complete one-part fertilizer with organic additives."


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 14, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> In veg, you actually want more N than P and K, a grow formula will supply all the Nitrogen needed without going overboard on the P and K. The formula you have sounds like it should work just fine for veg though.
> 
> Also, Nitrogen isn't really needed too much in flowering and only takes away from the taste. During the second half of the flowering cycle you can cut the Nitrogen supply completely as food for creating new branches and leaves won't be needed at all. I like Earth Juice's Bloom formula for late flowering since there is no N (0-3-1).
> 
> ...




No offense man.... i completetly understand what the books say. 

Some people stop nitrogen during later flower, I don't. Otherwise why would GH put N in their f BLOOM formula when they specifically test all their nutes on cannabis. Not to mention most grow books will tell you not to ever cut out N completely, just decrease it if you wish.I am not asking for advice on how to grow. I am putting up a journal for people to look  at. 

I also stated that i wasn't 100% sure that the Flora Nova is completely organic. Earlier in the thread is when i stated that. There are no two growers that are the same. And not being completely organic doesn't bother me, however I do try to keep it as organic as possible.

I am also not asking for nutrient suggestions. I am not trying to be a butthole, i am just telling you that so you will understand that this isn't my first go round.  I have tried metanaturals  also and would like a more easy nute to work with. The GH Flora NOVA is a one part solution. Do a google on the Lucas Formula and you will see what you should and shouldn't be giving your plants and when. Flora nova is basically the lucas formula in a bottle.

My soil mix i will be using is 100% organic, my own recipe. My environment doesn't break 75f with 1200 w in a 3x3 area. Plenty of air movement.  Everything my babies need to grow happily.  You have your own opinions, but that is all they are. Experience  is what tells you what you need to know, not just Ask ED or The marijuana growers bible ect.ect.Please don't take offense to this post. I am just an honest person.

If i have a question, i will ask. Until then just sit back and watch.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pics!!!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 15, 2008)

Right now I don't think there is much of a need  for pics unless you folks want to see what i use for a soil mixture. 

Anyways, I should have tap roots today. I am going to mix my soil today too. I will be back on later tonight.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 15, 2008)

Im subscribing. 1, because i'm using the same Nutrients, two because you have my dream setup. Cant wait to see your results with using just bloom. I have used Floranova grow from seedling to 1 month, and have switched over to 800ppm of bloom now. I highly suspect that my Ocean Forest soil was nutrient rich enough with N that I did not need to use the grow, but my veg period was extra vigorous with the grow + soil + 250W MH bulb. 3/5 Female ratio too. Bonus.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Wakenbake, some of us would love to hear about your soil mix. dont need pics. Thanks
puff


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome... I have already mixed the soil though. So no pics right now, but really mixing soil is a chore and it ain't digital cam friendly. 

Anyways.. What's in my soil mix is 
2 blocks of Sunleaves coco coir
2 40# bags of organic humus
2 bags of perlite
1 Bag of composted manure
3 bags of earthworm castings
dolomite lime


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Mr Wakenbake, I really hate to keep bothering you with questions but could you tell us what size bags of perlite, manure and earthworm castings? Also, what type of manure and how much dolomite lime? Do you use this mix all the way thru or do amend it at some point or just use the Flora nova as needed to meet the needs of the plants as they go along? Thank you again sir.
puff


edit:  oh, wait, I get it. The mix is just the house they live in, The flora nova IS the food. Right?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL, hay bro. thanks for the recipe.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 16, 2008)

nice set-up!  with that much effort/ attention to details this has gotta be good!  thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 16, 2008)

Composted manure is 40#
earthworm castings i don't know they were small like .5 cubic foot bags 
composted manure... i don't know what kind prob cow.
 what u said about the soil being the house is true, but it still has to be pH'd.
I couldn't ph this soil batch but i have done this now three times with the same stuff so i should be right on target. 

anyways... If you have any more questions feel free to ask.In a soil mixture like mine where there is no nutrients pre added, you must give the plants everything they need. From start to finish. Anyways, it's not hard with organic and semi organic nutes and soil. It's real hard to mess it up. 

I use 2 teaspoons of dolomite lime per gallon. I mixed 48 gal this time.  so it got almost 100 teaspoons. The key is to get your soil ph close. Within 6.0-7.0 and ph your nutrients before every feeding. If you ph your nutes properly you wont ever have a feeding problem. The dolomite lime acts as a buffer and helps keep the ph about 6.5 or so. 
I will get a pH checker this week, i will have to order another one but oh well. All i have is an ec checker and i can't use it for what i need i don't think . Anyways, seedlings should be poking their heads up soon. Can't wait for these awesome strains to start producing. 

Anyways i will update with pics when we have something to be proud of above soil. Until then....With organics PH is not nearly as important as the pH is constantly fluctuating . However if it gets too out of wack there can be problems.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 17, 2008)

Nothing to be proud of, but i do have two direwulf sprouts above the soil and going strong. A little to be proud of i guess. We should have all the sprouts up in a few days.. Some seeds take a while to get going. Exactly why i hate growing from seed. Anyways, i will have an update when we get em all up above soil level. I guess i will post some pics too then. Anyways, until then.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 18, 2008)

We now have 9 out of 15 seeds above soil. I am just waiting on the afghanica x db and one direwulf.  Maybe the mandala seeds too. Anyways, not too much longer and i will give pics. Anyways, just a quickie there.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 18, 2008)

hey up mr yeh ed ros bible is way ole fashioned and i can state ive gone against everything he says to do and still had great results growing marijuana.

i mean man when was that wrote about the time the 1st testament was released.

lol

pkj


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 18, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> hey up mr yeh ed ros bible is way ole fashioned and i can state ive gone against everything he says to do and still had great results growing marijuana.
> 
> i mean man when was that wrote about the time the 1st testament was released.
> 
> ...



Yo. ...It's not that I don't read books, or take advice. But it's the simple fact i haven't asked for it. I am not a butthole. I just have my own way. If i have a problem it will be for all to see as i don't hide anything. 

I am not a perfect grower but with organic soil and nutes it's hard to mess it up

Sometimes people compare post count to knowledge or grow knowledge rather.


----------



## halzey68 (Jul 19, 2008)

just starting my own room , plan to take a couple days to do it and maybe a couple of your ideas.:hubba: looks good.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool halzey, feel free to take as many ideas as possible. There  are many pics to see what all i done. I took em so people can take my ideas. Trust me, it's a compliment to help another grower. ANyways, we now have 11/15 above ground. 4 may not make it, and will have to be replaced. I will do some pics of the babies wed.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 20, 2008)

you got me on this one bro, looks good, it'll be interesting to see this theory from start to finish. its struck a nerve with me a time or ten. the hole nute thing. i gotta say thanks for the show.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 20, 2008)

its not a theory k town. It's reality . 

Do a google search on Lucas Formula. 

Flora Nova is Lucas Formula in a bottle. Then tell me i am just theorizing.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 20, 2008)

thats all stated information bro, no offensive but what ur doing is the first time i've seen it first hand, so i call it a theory in experiment stage. im the kinda guy thats gotta see to believe.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 20, 2008)

besides, not everyones methods and setups are the same, and to say the least what u got going is going to be interesting to watch.  so im not knocking the stated info. but if some guy told u ur best friend is dead you don't believe him until u see it. Now when it comes to my mary jane, organic is what i stick to with the occasional non organic dose.  and if what that info claims is shown through your hard work then i'll do it myself.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 20, 2008)

cool man. I hope to have up some nice pics with the 10 megapixel cam and macro lens soon. Can we say seedling closeups?The Rom plants are gonna be beasts.... The seedlings are vigorous to say the least.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 20, 2008)

And also the comment about everyone being diff, I totally agree. There are so many ways to grow cannabis, it's unbelievable really.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 20, 2008)

o yea come one now u rigged up ur hole house i got a monster over 4 foot in a closet, and 7 more outside anything from knee high to chin high and all different size pots. i like varitey in more ways than just strain. some times you'll end up with huge differences. for instance the stoney bud i grew, selective harvested the first batch was rich, smooth and spicy with little smell. the second batch went 76 days and was fruity with a touch skunk for a smell. way different.  so when u putting pics up of the sprouts.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 20, 2008)

I should get some pics up wed night of the seedlings that popped soil, and of the new seeds that replace  the ones that didn't pop if need be.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 20, 2008)

Props... i like tha box and inso idea around the fan.. im not using them yet so i havent put much thought into it but that never crossed my mind.. i will def use that in the future


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks bleek... I still have fan noise, and it's hard to get rid of but i plan on insulating the room for sound, if i can find some egg crates somewhere local, or to buy. Anyways, I still still still only have 11 /15 sprouts. What's that percentage wise.... hmmm so far 73% germ rate. They got till wednesday, then i am replacing them with 5 more . I may go ahead and start them tonight germing in the paper towels. 

Get a head start on em..... anyways. Pics wednesday.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 22, 2008)

Well folks.... I promised a picture of the little seedlings and here ya go. Out of the 15 planted. 11 came up above soil. 4 more seeds are going down to replace them. Dragon's breath and my williams wonder x afghan  cross i think.. Honestly i can't remember what's replacing them. I will go check later. ANyways, here's the pic of the happy little seedlings. Happy in their organic homes 

Nothing but straight water still, still far too young for nutes.... Couple of weeks and we'll be transplanting up and turning on the HPS's. God , i can't wait to see em go crazy under the 600's. Anyways... nothing special just a group shot of healthy seedlings.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good looking sprouts nice & healthy.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks good so far.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 23, 2008)

They are growing daily. I don't have new sprouts yet. I started 4 new Dragon's Breath seeds to replace the mandala beans that didn't sprout or the other couple i think it was an afghanica x db and a direwulf. Anyways, I should have those sprouted by tomorrow or the next and in the ground immediately thereafter. Anyways, thanks for the kind words people. My soil mix is a wonderful thing. Easy to get right and hard to mess up. Organics  or semi organics are far far easier to work with. As this grow will show. 

Nothing but green  and happy plants.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 26, 2008)

Yo ... it's time for an update.Time for some pics. Time for people to see how easy it is to cool 1200w in a 3x3 space. Seedlings under 1200w completely air cooled, temps maybe 75. I can lay my hand on the glass for as long as i want and it don't burn the slightest. 

I can keep the 600's 3 ft above the plants with no problems. If they weren't seedlings, i could put em down 12 inches with no problems easy.
Anyways, Temps are optimal, plenty of circulation, transplanted to 1 gal pots. There are 4 plants still in the veg cab. 1 hasn't popped yet and the other three are just starting to pop the soil. We'll see how they go and soon hopefully they can go under the lights too. 

So .. so far 11 plants under the HID's. I am going to cut it back to 1 600 18 hours a day for vegging the plants for veg. Flower cycle the other light will stay on . I am trying to conserve power for now. And 600w is plenty to veg with. Plants got their first feeding of 1/2 teaspoon per gallon of water of flora nova bloom. 

All plants had yellow cotyledons, and were beginning to show N def. Anyways, they are happy now and over the next week should start exploding in growth.The pics are of the room, the lights and of the group shot. The individual shots are of a direwulf and a Romulan x DB. They are real nice vigorous plants. Anyways... glad to put em under the big lights. They are big enough to handle it.Anyways.. enjoy


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 27, 2008)

looks great Mr.Wakenbake, Those lights should be cool, with 400cfm each they should have ice forming on them.
puff


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks man. It was a challenge to get the room setup, but i doubt very seriously i would ever have a problem with anything out of the setup. I am so stoked at how well it all works. Anyways, thanks for the kind comments. They should explode in growth now week to week. They seem to be coming right along.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 27, 2008)

1200 watts in 3x3 is a little tight I do agree. My hoods are so big I would have to cut slots in the walls for my ducts to slide up and down in. Great setup and pre-planning. 
puff


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 27, 2008)

I bought the small cool jr's or whatever they are.. They are 2 ft long by maybe 10 inches wide. Easily can fit three in there if i wanted but i won't.ANyways... yeh it's alot of watts for a small space, but hey if i can cool em then why not run em? I can keep em 12 inches from the plants easily. They are just up so high because they are seedlings and i don't want to shock em going from the flo's.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

I had to duct tape the vents on my tent too. Looks great WnB.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yummy little sprouts...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 29, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I had to duct tape the vents on my tent too. Looks great WnB.



Yeah man. I got to get in there and do it again though. This time with the 200mph stuff lol. The metal tape doesn't stick well to the PE liner. 
Glad to see you stop in BBP.... lol got a lot of posts  since i was last on actively. 

I am not an active poster on this site like i used to be....I care more about my plants living and making it to harvests lol , I haven't been able to grow for a year and to be doing so again has me stoked. 

Glad to see some of my ole friends on my thread... pull up a chair.. lol it's gonna get fun.:holysheep:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 29, 2008)

Glad to see you up and growing again. Being in grower limbo blows. 1200w in a 3x3 space...wow! What size exhaust fan do you have? Your ladies are looking wonderful.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 29, 2008)

the exhaust fans are 6 inchers and move 440 cfm 
one on intake  from the central ac and one on exhaust.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 29, 2008)

> one on intake from the central ac


Ahhh...so thats how you keep it so cool. Great idea...I might steal it.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 30, 2008)

oh...I thought you had one on each light and passive intake. better pay more attention.
puff


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah i just run one 440 cfm fan to pull air out of the top of the room and through the vented , sealed hoods and out of the room . 

One fan pulls air from the a.c and into the room at 440cfm . Air is always dehumidified and a.c 'd too as my inside unit utelized a dehumidifier in the system to keep the dampness out of the house. It gets humid in the South.

ANyways hope that cleared it up. I don't mind anyone stealing any of my ideas.... We are all here to make each other better growers.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 30, 2008)

Also. by keeping a fan constantly pulling on the intake side, no smell leaks out of the room as air is getting pushed away from the vent to the grow area even when the ac is off. Problems i saw people having was smell leaking out of the vents in their ac as they was just using a reg ac vent to cool the room when the ac kicked on. 

Your coils stay cool for a while on an ac and really in the summer never cool completely. So what you get is free ac for the room by putting a strong fan on the ac vent. 

And no smell leaking.Its hard to argue with 1200w in a 3x3 tent that never breaks 77 degrees.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey man! I love your *ORGANIC* grow! I grow organically too, also with fox farms, hortilux super HPS 600watt, and a single a/c unit.

Subcool was talking about how when you use an a/c in your room running alll lights off period it can help you achieve the "organic fade" late in flower. How the anthocyanin and the carotinin can bring out beautiful hues of pink purple blue orange...IF your seeds genetics have the ability to produce these natural chemicals. Lookin forward to seeing some *PURPLE* or other colors!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah i don't know exactly what causes it but i don know that lowered temps in the grow area during flower increases the chances of great colors in the room. 

My only problem is during the winter time i am going to have to blcok of the vent as i do have to run the heater in the winter and the room won't neeed it with the lights. 

What works great for one season might suck for the next. Anywas, thanks domschron  for stopping in. I can't wait  to get this grow to flower. However i cant' flip the lights for a while as i got to get a mom going and take some clones .Anyways, plants are putting on a set of leaves every couple days. 

They are now under 18 hours of lighting a day under the hortilux's i may add my 400 mh in this weekend to balance veg cycle lighting out. I am not for sure yet . Anyways, i will update with pics this weekend. I have been majorly sick this week so i havent' felt like doing anything much. Anyways, thanks again for stopping by the GROW SHOW.


----------



## Mogwi (Aug 2, 2008)

Kudos to you man. Such a well planned grow room design. I love it. Subscribed and ready to watch these baby's grow. Good luck to you and be safe.

Peace and love,
Mogwi


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 2, 2008)

what the hell? I did a reply to the post and it never posted???? Geeze ... anyway i am experiencing some leaf deformities on a couple of Direwulfs but it's genetics i think. Anyways here are the pics.Plant are growing rapidly now 
enjoy ... Any thoughts on the leaf deformities of anyone else that has grown the  direwulfs out? It's a gifted strain so i don't know alof of folks who have it. 

Anyways.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks good to me but I would ask MassProducer or Hick


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 3, 2008)

The growth is coming on quickly, they are about 4 nodes high now. Over the next four weeks, i expect explosive growth that will end with the final pot up before flowering is induced and a mother chosen.

We get closer everyday to a perpetual cycle........ closer to a new harvest...closer to being dealer free.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2008)

The deformity isn't a deficiency. Looks genetic to me. The plant looks healthy as could be. Great job so far WnB.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds good buddie.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah i wasn't worried about it, the plant  is just cool looking. I'll tell you what, the plants are loving it under the big lights,   and the plant seems to just like to do that, it's weird. 

Cool though , it makes it discrenable as something different than the others. Hopefully, the ganja gods will bless me with a lot of females. Otherwise i am going to have to get some clones going and this grow will feel more like an extended veg for a while before i get everything going. 

Hopefully  everything will continue as planned. I need to get some more light proofing on the veg room ,  and i have to seal the main door better. Going to do some work to the room this weekend for sure, to tie up loose ends, tidy things up some. Anyways  thanks again for stoppin by.


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 5, 2008)

yeh those are some funky looking leaves, would be cool if it continues and turn's out to be a great mother.
puff

edit: forked tounge direwulf's...lol. is this common with these?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like a busy weekend buddie.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 5, 2008)

I think what happened is the plant didn't fully apoptize (term from- apoptosis) and the leaves didn't fully separate apart. Looks HEALTHY though! I love deformities. If you check out my grow, one of my plants is a mutant with whorled phyllotaxies on some of the branches. LOL!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 8, 2008)

I will post up pics later tonight 
Also have to raise the light up and will start work on the veg cab too this weekend. ANyways, i will post up pics of the plants later on. Got to go feed now. ANyways, update later


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 8, 2008)

They are getting so big....


----------



## Elven (Aug 8, 2008)

I actually like the funky leaves. Cant wait to see updates


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 9, 2008)

Last night, i checked pH of the plants runoff and soil. Runoff is 6.5 soil ph i 6.7.I actually found my ph tester last night, and was able to make sure the yellow blotches i am getting aren't ph related. However i do know what they are from. Feeding my babies with the lights on, or watering with the lights on.  Splashing water on your babies when the lights are on causes burn marks like you see on the plants. This watering i made sure to move the plants to feed so i didn't splash em. 

Anyways, i promised an update so there it is. Enjoy the pics, the plants are doing awesome,  hope you folks like em.

Oh and to update the weird leaves on the one direwulf. It only happened to two leaves, and it seems to be growing out of the weirdness. ANYWAYS, ENJOY.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know whats causing you the problem but someone else will come along hopefuly... Ph is good... Nutes are good... Wered..


I odered the HomeBox XL and some beans...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 9, 2008)

I know what it is man....I splashed water and nutes on em in full on lights in the room. THis last feeding before those pics were taken i was alot more careful and moved the plants to feed/water. ANyways thanks for stopping by KGB.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> I know what it is man....I splashed water and nutes on em in full on lights in the room. THis last feeding before those pics were taken i was alot more careful and moved the plants to feed/water. ANyways thanks for stopping by KGB.


 

That sucks bro... At least you figured out what went wrong... Have a good day buddie..


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 9, 2008)

Ive noticed the water burns too. I think the light gets magnified in the bubble and burns the leaf or the water itself heats up and causes the damage. It doesn't seem to hurt them much though, they look good otherwise, 
puff

edit: I just give them a little shake after watering to get rid of most of the splash's


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking good WnB. Girls are starting to grow now.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 14, 2008)

update coming saturday evening ..... plants are doing great. Going to build a new veg area this weekend and pot up the plants to 5 gal bags. Shouldn't be long and i will flip em. 

Lets say...... 3 weeks from tomorrow. I will flip the lights and we will start the show.Anyways, this weekend i will post up pics of everything as it happens. 

Anyways just thought i would keep my thread from being lost in the shuffle and give a mini update. 

Plants nodes are extremely close together and after some minor pinching have all started to push out strong side shoots.  

Plants are beginning to look like they should.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sounds good buddy..


----------



## Elven (Aug 14, 2008)

Cant wait for the update


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 15, 2008)

I made this same post on my other home.(i didn't feel like retyping)

It is time for an update on the new grow. Needless to say this is an exciting update for me! So... I go into the grow area today, and start taking closer looks at my plants, I am checking for bugs on them for whatever is happening to a few plants with some minor chlorosis. I have a feeling the medium i grow in is witholding some calcium from the plants and i have watered today with my metanaturals calcium supplement and some water.

All plants needed water again today , waterings are needed every 3 days or so now , which is down from about every 5-6 days. Now, on to the good news!!!!

So, I was looking at some of the plants, particularly a ROMULAN x DB that was looking a little pale, and has been a hungry plant right from the go, so i go get a stronger grow nutrient for a singular feeding as the plant looks to be using all the water and nutes i can give it, whilst the others are happy as hell with what i have been doing and dosages of feed i have been giving. So, the ROM x DB got a watering with some dynagro veg nutrients, at low strength this watering.... everything else just got the plain water with the meta's calcium, wich has a 0-0-0 rating.

Anyways, upon closer inspection looking for bugs....( i found a spider by the way), I also found PREFLOWERS!!!!WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!The plant is a GIRL!

Upon FURTHER inspection of the room, i began to realize alot of plants were showing sex.

Out of 11 plants total in the room , so far i have

Females- 1 x BC SweetTooth(marked "B")
2 x Afghanica x DB ( beautiful oily looking plants by the way)
1 x Romulan x DB
4 out of the 11 so far are females


Males- 1 x BC SweetTooth("A")


5 out of 11 plants have shown sex.So far , the female to male ratio is on the positive side. starting in the next week i will begin to put the male in 12 hours darkness to gather some pollen when he's ready.



The Sweet tooth's are amazing looking plants, with identical structure and great coloring, The male has tinges of purple on some of the leaves. I will be cooking up some crosses to make with the pollen i collect.

how about ... Sweettooth x Rom x DB? Or, Sweettooth x Afgahanica x DB

The sweet tooth female i have is already a candidate for a mom, she's just got shoots beginning to come from everywhere... Anyways, i have written a book already. Check out the pics.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Looking good buddy minus the spider issue... Good luck on the flowering... Good Night..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 15, 2008)

DID ..... i mention that spiders eat BUGS?

SPider is staying, even if they creep me out .

The plants are showing sex man but i haven't flipped the lights dood. 
plants are on 18 hours of daylight a day. 600w for the veg. 

These are preflowers.

Flowering won't begin for a few weeks, once i establish some clones and get the veg box going. Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

"Anyways, upon closer inspection looking for bugs....( i found a spider by the way), I also found PREFLOWERS!!!!WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!The plant is a GIRL!"


Nope don't see it buddy. People in spder afobia.. Your like girl.lol j/k...What are ya up to this friday night?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 15, 2008)

Nothing man, just chilling here and on 420genetics man. 
Got to work tomorrow, so i figured i 'd  update tonight. Tired as heck man, worked alot this week. Balls to the wall man.... all the time.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Nothing man, just chilling here and on 420genetics man.
> Got to work tomorrow, so i figured i 'd update tonight. Tired as heck man, worked alot this week. Balls to the wall man.... all the time.


 

It's the weekend your  suppose to rest..lol.. Oh ya & smoke alot. lol
 

I got some Colubian Gold from Doc and some Afgan Kush plus some Thai...
I am not having any luck with the Thai germing... So I baught from Doc....


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am letting the beans soak over night in water and then I'll  try the Zip bag again...Thai not going to beat me.lol


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 15, 2008)

put em in a warm spot 


put em in paper towels , damp of course in a ziplock and on top of a source of heat. Computer tower works real well. 
If that don't work, then take some high grit sand paper to the edge of the seed to thin the coat. Then retry. If that don't work,hell i dont' know what to tell ya . 

I have had bad luck with germing seeds this time. But since i now have confirmed females it's time to start a couple moms, and get the pertetual started. 

If the sand paper don't work, try just throwing em in a glass of water for a couple days.I know i am supposed to rest, but i need the $$$$ man, it's tight this month round here. Kid going to school, bills i don't normally have.. all kinds of stuff. So ... i got to.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> put em in a warm spot
> 
> 
> put em in paper towels , damp of course in a ziplock and on top of a source of heat. Computer tower works real well.
> ...


 

I have three Wild Thai in water and three Columbian Gold in another glass container soaking. Indoor grow bibble states "24 hours" soaking... Bag seed germs quicker... The Buddha Cheese and the Bubble germed with out a problem... Oh well try until figure out what y a did wrong.lol

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 15, 2008)

Thai  is a notoriously hard strain to germinate, start, grow , clone, or deal with in any way inside. Notorious for it.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Thai is a notoriously hard strain to germinate, start, grow , clone, or deal with in any way inside. Notorious for it.


 
Oh well ... I'll give it the old green try.lol  ...  I just wanted to grow something know one else was.. At least I am lerning something new..

I tested the tent 81 bottom and top is 84.. Running for thirty minutes... I gotta go to the hydro store & buy another can fan to bring fresh air..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 17, 2008)

Yo..... I am building my veg cabs over the next day or so. I picked up a 100w MH fixture for the mom cabinet and will put the cfl's i have in the bottom cabinet  for the clone area. 

Picked up some Jiffy mix and some small humidity domes . Going to begin cloning this week after the cabs are built and everything is tested.  Cab shouldnt get too hot. 

Got some router speed controls for the fans i have. I should be able to quiet them to a whisper now. Anyways. The plants obviously loved the calcium shot i give em. They have put on some girth over just the past couple days. 

Plants will get transplanted to 5 gal bags this week... well everyone of em cept the male..... Hopefully some others will begin to show sex this week. we will see . Anyways, i will update again soon. with pics when everything is done, and clones are in their homes. 

Going to get wild now.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Yo..... I am building my veg cabs over the next day or so. I picked up a 100w MH fixture for the mom cabinet and will put the cfl's i have in the bottom cabinet for the clone area.
> 
> Picked up some Jiffy mix and some small humidity domes . Going to begin cloning this week after the cabs are built and everything is tested. Cab shouldnt get too hot.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds awesome buddy.. Will wait to see pictures


----------



## Elven (Aug 17, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Sounds awesome buddy.. Will wait to see pictures



Double for me


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 18, 2008)

Another female showed sex. We have another Romulan x DB cross, that is female. so 5 females and 1 male. 5 more plants to show sex.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Another female showed sex. We have another Romulan x DB cross, that is female. so 5 females and 1 male. 5 more plants to show sex.


 

Sweet buddy.. Now where is the MJ PORN.lol


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 18, 2008)

It's time for an update. Well after examining my setup as a total i decided it wasn't going to do what i wanted for a perpetual setup.

Some of you know this some don't. For a perpetual it's best to have either

A. 2 decent sized cabs 1 veg 1 flower.

B. 3 cabs of varying sizes.... depending on space limitations.
1 Veg or Mother box
1 Clone box or propagation box
1 flower box



I have chosen route B for space reasons. I didn't paint the clone box but whatever.... screw it.Anyways, Back to the perpetual. Well it's time to start cloning,and get the girls i have into their 5 gal final homes.

So it will go like this.

First run, take clones from all the females.
Flower out the clone mothers that were grown from seed.
Pick 2-3 mothers depending on space. 2 in my case as i am jammed full. Plants are picked for me based on all around potency/yeild.

I will give a little on one or the other depending on how much i like the smoke.
Anyways.... on with the show.

Some changes went on tonight.

Moved the ballast board.
Installed Harbor Freight Router Speed Controls.
Installed Thermometers
Build Mother Box including a 100w Metal Halide(6900) lumens
Build clone Box about 130w cfl's I will remove the big ones and replace all with daylight spectrum cfl's for the clone box later.
Sealed the room door tight and now have no light or sound leaks.
Watered all the plants thoroughly
Smoked a few joints.....
Tested everything out.

Smoked another joint.......

Took some pics, and now here we go. Enjoy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sweet build job buddy...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Where did ya get the thermastat at?

CFL 130w you have 4 right?

How do ya like the bags for growing?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 19, 2008)

i got the thermostats at harbor freight for 9$ a piece.
They have two sensors with one on a cord that you can place at any level in the room. I have one on the mom box and one in the flower box.

The bags are awesome man.They stand square and there aren't any storage issues.Yeah it's 4 cfl's 2 42w warm and 2 26w blue or daylight.

ANymore questions just ask man. Anyways i will update again this weekend. Time to get my tail in bed.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> i got the thermostats at harbor freight for 9$ a piece.
> They have two sensors with one on a cord that you can place at any level in the room. I have one on the mom box and one in the flower box.
> 
> The bags are awesome man.They stand square and there aren't any storage issues.Yeah it's 4 cfl's 2 42w warm and 2 26w blue or daylight.
> ...


 
I another grower stated that the bag if ya move them you could damage the roots... Is that true or hocuspocus?    . 

So 2 of the CFLs are 42w warm and 2 26w Blue or daylight.

The 2 26w which is it blue or daylight. 

Good morning buddy...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

> another grower stated that the bag if ya move them you could damage the roots


Nope. I've used them up until my latest grow and never damaged roots by moving the bag.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Nope. I've used them up until my latest grow and never damaged roots by moving the bag.


 

Thanks buddy... Where is a good place to order them on line at? 


Good morning!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

I ordered mine from ebay.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I ordered mine from ebay.


 

Thanks Buddy!!


----------



## Elven (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks good  that could be a nice assembly line, Ford would be proud


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 19, 2008)

i love my bags... i have 100 of the 5 gal and 100 of the 1 gal and no they dont damage the roots. People just don't like change and will throw things out there that aren't true. 


The bags fold flat, and are reusable if you don't mess em up.

I paid about 20 $ for 100 5 gal bags and 10 or so for the 1 gal bags. i can't remember .it was way cheaper than pots, and you can't argue about storage.

They also stand square when filled with soil and plants. 

Think about it. If somebody is moving their plants around enough to damage the roots, it wouldn't matter what kind of container they are in.

People dont' like change.. I hear it all the time about the poly grow bags.But 99% of those people haven't even tried em.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> i love my bags... i have 100 of the 5 gal and 100 of the 1 gal and no they dont damage the roots. People just don't like change and will throw things out there that aren't true.
> 
> 
> The bags fold flat, and are reusable if you don't mess em up.
> ...


 

Hey where do I order them at?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 19, 2008)

Wormsway.com


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

What do ya start off with as bag size & what do ya end with & size.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 19, 2008)

From seed they are grown in 1 gal bags. then switched to 5 gal bags. 
I have a feeling that i will remain in 1 gal bags for the perpetual though as they won't have any veg time ... root then flower. period. They won't veg but in the humidity dome once i do what i want to do ..moms will be kept in 1 gal bags as bonsai type plants... small as possible. 

I have generally transplanted once from seed. 

From clones, i wont' transplant at all.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Why do ya not transplant with clones?  Worried about stressing them?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 20, 2008)

No . it's just that their root systems are not that advanced by the time they are done flowering. Thew will literally go from root to flower. NO veg period , or little veg period rather. maybe a week or two in the clone box but no more than that. 


With a perpetual it's more about constantly harvesting then it is having huge plants. The plants won't get rootbound from clones in the 1 gal bags as a plant from seed would that was in flower or at the same level of growth as the clone plant. The differences in size of the root systems between a clone plant and seed plant by the time each is ready to go into flower is huge . The clone has a much smaller root mass.So therefore less grow media is needed.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 20, 2008)

Go organics! LMAO!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> No . it's just that their root systems are not that advanced by the time they are done flowering. Thew will literally go from root to flower. NO veg period , or little veg period rather. maybe a week or two in the clone box but no more than that.
> 
> 
> With a perpetual it's more about constantly harvesting then it is having huge plants. The plants won't get rootbound from clones in the 1 gal bags as a plant from seed would that was in flower or at the same level of growth as the clone plant. The differences in size of the root systems between a clone plant and seed plant by the time each is ready to go into flower is huge . The clone has a much smaller root mass.So therefore less grow media is needed.


 
Thats why that moon light didn't grow that big...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 21, 2008)

It's not that clone plants cant' get big or produce massive amounts of bud. It just takes vegetative time that i can't give em. Maybe they get a couple weeks in the cabinet but that's it. Anyways. I took 43 clones lat night. I am hoping for atleast a 50% success rate. 

ANyways i will update with pics of the pruned plants and clones this weekend sometime. I won't take any more clones unless the Direwulf's turn out female. 

I now have 6 females  total plants from seed and 43 clones not rooted. 

Everything is labeled and seperated and  under the flo's. The plants were all flushed thoroughly last night on top of the clones being taken. 

I will transplant the females this weekend to 5  gal bags. 
I also will be flipping the lights as soon as i can see roots on  the clones. ANY HELP KEEPING THE CLONES ALIVE FROM THIS STAGE OUT I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE! 

Any help ....? 

Anyways. Thanks for stopping by man.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

Green Mojo





Good morning buddy... Hear is some mojo to help ya.lol


I was at the State Fair yesterday.. I had Margeritas all day.lol.. I'll post some pictures for ya


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 22, 2008)

excellent bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lov it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 22, 2008)

and about getting them to root- dont mist them to much, just a lil...the more water they pull through the leaves the more time it will take to root. warm rootzone will help. i dont use a dome, ive found they take longer to pop roots if you use one.

a cold wet enviro can cause a "stasis" in the clone and prevent them from rooting which can end up killing them. of course make sure the cuts dont form a scab and the medium stays damp but not dripping. i like HID lighting, works great for clones if the lumen content isnt extreme but flos will work as well of course.good luck brother!


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 22, 2008)

LOL KGB is running around ppls threads posting his fair pics of like pigs and cars ?!?! LMAO!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> LOL KGB is running around ppls threads posting his fair pics of like pigs and cars ?!?! LMAO!



SHARING IS GOOD.lol


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks guys ... Yo toa. Give me a call dood. Anyways, thanks for stopping in with the tips.  I have wiped the domes out twice now and will again before bed. Tomorrow i will leave the domes off  for a few hours and then i will begin to just put em on before bed or something. 

ANyways thanks again yall. TOA hit me up dood.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 22, 2008)

jew got tit mang


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 22, 2008)

Im going to hit the highway man... Time to get on my bike and ride for a while. 
See yall later.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 22, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> SHARING IS GOOD.lol



LOL yes, nice Lamborghini Countach.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 23, 2008)

I took the domes off for about 2 hours today when i woke up. I went in there to check on em and they were wobbly to say the least. More like rubberized. Starting to get hungry for water it looked like. 

I then misted the domes with water, and replaced them. Went back in about 3 hours later and they are fine again.

I about cried. So so far. the verdict is. A humidity dome is a MUST!

Lesson 1 - Don't leave the humidity dome off for more than a few minutes!
If i would of lost these clones due to that i would of cried.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 23, 2008)

lol lightly mist them is all you need to do....you will get the hang of it im SURE.

you too bombbud


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh that wo uld of sucked buddy... Thank God ya figured it out..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 23, 2008)

I just went in tonight and sprayed the ladies down with epsoms salts and misted the clones. Mg def is hitting me during this extended veg period. After the flush this past week , I think they are beginning to starve for nutrients again. It's been about 3 waterings since the last feeding. Plus the flush.  

I will give them a light bloom nutrient Monday when i feed and water.

Anyways. Just thought i  would drop in . Pics to come tomorrow night sometimes.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 24, 2008)

It looks to be a nutrient deffeciency of calcium and Mg. 

I am going to give em a feed of Black strap molasses and A shot of some veg nutrients in there to get em going again after the pruning for the clones.

Anyways, Soon as the youngins are in bed i am going to transplant the females tonight. 

I will take pics of everything including the clones i have,  and the plants in the flower room. 

I am thinking of leaving the male in the room to pollenate all the females to restock my seed supply. I don't mind having seedy bud for a first run.I may do this to ensure seeding thoroughly. So just in case i can't get clones going like i want i ll have plenty of seed to continually grow/veg and sex if my perpetual don't work out.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 24, 2008)

> I am thinking of leaving the male in the room to pollenate all the females to restock my seed supply.


I recently tried this with good results. I have a lil more seed than I wanted but they are some good crosses.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 24, 2008)

I honestly am fixing to go chop off the flowering top of the male and place it in a large ziplock and see if they will bust in there. 

There are already large clusters of flowers there. one looks like it busted already.Anyways. I will be back tonight with an update and plenty of pictures. 
I will BBl


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

Advanced Nutrients Cal MG is some good stuff.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 24, 2008)

Well i just got back from the woods ... it's raining just enough to get me soppin wet. I put afghanica x db "B" outside this evening. Going to go get some chicken wire to protect her from aminals. I just needed to make room for the 5 gal bags i got to transplant into tonight. 

All the plants are rootbound  and it's time to transplant. well the females atleast. 
I also ripped the top off the male sweet tooth and put it in a large ziplock bag. It had nuts all over it with one busted. I plucked the remaining balls off him , trying to just keep him from over pollenating the room. I want seeds but not millions of em lol. Anyways , hoping to harvest some pollen from the top in the ziplock i will report results on that in a few days. 

I haven't transplanted yet so i haven't taken pics. I will update again later on tonight during the transplant . I will take pics of everything . Anyways be back later.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 24, 2008)

> I also ripped the top off the male sweet tooth and put it in a large ziplock bag.


If the bag builds condensation it may kill the pollen. You could take that top, put it in a glass of water over a mirror for the pollen to fall on in another room. Thats how I usually collect the pollen.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay. Plants were transplanted into 5 gal bags and were all given a good feeding of Veg nutes.Everything is looking good, and the clones are still alive so far. 

I took pics of everything, and with 10 plants inside and now 1 outside,  10 plants in 5 gal bags is the max in that size bag  in the room at a time. Period. 

I figure with 3 gal bags i can fit in 15 max , and with 1 gal bags with clones i should  be able to get 15-20  in there. Anyways here are pics of everything after and during the transplants.Anyways enjoy people. Any questions just ask. 

Plants seem to have little to no transplant shock and are not droopy or shocked by the looks anyways well today they aren't. last night, they were a little droopy right after the transplant, but they have recovered already. Everything went as planned, and should continue to do so hopefully. 

Soon as i see new growth or roots on the clones i will flip the lights and the show will start.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome grow buddy...


----------



## Elven (Aug 25, 2008)

looking Awesome man.  cant wait to see the kids grow up and grow buds.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks fellas


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 26, 2008)

Plants have completely recovered and are more than ready for the flip. Hopefully, roots will be sprouting soon on the clones so i can get these plants into flower. 

I will take some pics tonight of all the plants fully recovered from the transplant.Thanks for stoppy by yall.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 27, 2008)

Clones are 7 days from when i took them. They are still alive so far. The humidity domes are keeping things alive and i am slowly but surely going to leave the domes off longer each day until i can leave em off for good. 

Today was an hour off. Yesterday i did 30 min . Tomorrow i will do an hour and a half. And so on until i either see new growth or see roots. 

Here are the pics i promised.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet grow buddy.lol


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks man.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 31, 2008)

We now have 12 rooted clones, that are doing amazing. 
I have had a few shrivel and die and a bunch haven't rooted yet. 
None of the Romulan clones have rooted yet but i am still holding out hope. 

The lights in the tent just got flipped to 12/12  and all 1200w are running at 78f. 
The show will begin soon. Buds are just around the corner. 

Enjoy the pics, I will post up more next week sometime. Hurricane is headed for me right now so i may be out of pocket, may not. Depends on how long power is out. 

Anyways have fun people and enjoy the pics.
Thanks for all the advice on the clone process people. I am glad i am successful at it. Thank yall again.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Excellent grow buddy!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks KGB... it's taken alot of hard work, but i think i have a perpetual in motion now. Lots of work ahead too, mmmmmm i can almost smell the buds now.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> thanks KGB... it's taken alot of hard work, but i think i have a perpetual in motion now. Lots of work ahead too, mmmmmm i can almost smell the buds now.


 

Check out my grow in the HomeBox XL... Any advice much appreciated thanks.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 31, 2008)

No problemo KGb i will go drop in


----------



## Elven (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope the rest of your clones root.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 5, 2008)

perpetual is in motion. I found another male in the grow area.. a direwulf. 
Anyways..... I have 18 clones total.. females in the flower area. males in the flower area, and i need space. Going to get sticky in there soon :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 

Anyways here's the pics ....


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 6, 2008)

Sweet grow as normal friend


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 7, 2008)

great job my brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 7, 2008)

Bunch of males pulled. 4 total . 

Both direwulfs were male. Yuck.

Anyways here's pics of everything. 

I got another afghanica male and a romulan male. 

The flower room is really thinning out now, however there will be clones going in in a couple weeks. I have a bunch of extra's that i will run out of space on soon in the veg cab. Anyways, here's the pics. Enjoy. :holysheep: :holysheep: 

the bin of soil is what was pulled from the 5 gal bags after i cleaned it of the rootballs. I ALWAYS reuse my soil. Mother nature doesn't throw the stuff out and neither do i. 

The bin with the plants in it i call... Bin full of males lol. 

Anyways ..I also took a macro of a sweet tooth bud and took some shots of a supercropped Romulan female that is showing some major stretching. 
I have two pheno's of her one short and one tall and the tall pheno looks like she is going to get out of control on stretching if i dont' supercrop the hell out of her.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 7, 2008)

pics


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bad luck with the males friend!!! Plants are looking tasty..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 9, 2008)

I have alot of work to do in the grow room tonight. I am downsizing my grow due to money issues and an extremely high power bill that isn't worth the minimal amount of gain i will get from the two 600's. 

300$ for power this month... same last month.... I cant' afford it right now. So i with all the wattage totaled from the flower room, fans, and veg cab and mom cab everything is getting out of control..

can fans x2 @ 70w a piece.
2 x 600w HPS
100w Mh for the clone box..
120w in cfl's for the mom box.
circulation fans in all rooms about 50w a piece.150 total....

all running most of the day .lets add that up.1710w total or more... depending on how efficient everything is . Plus of course the central ac to cool everything house included. 

running everything for 18 hours a day is causing me financial problems... so i am downgrading tonight to..
1 600w HPS in flower
1 100w MH in the veg cab
80w in the mom box cfl's 
3 fans at 50w a piece 150 total circulation fans 
70w for the centrifugal exhaust fan 
total wattage is about 1k total watts for everything.

a cut of about 700 w + and a drop in power consumption that should equal me about 60$ a month less on power. Low to mid 200$ 's i can handle per month when it gets above that... we have problems.

that cuts my consumption of power with no real loss in time or yeild that would be worth the money i am spending a month in power. I hate to do it but i have to. I can run the wattage ..... I know that. I can cool the lights... i know that. Yes 1200w can be done in a small space... i know that 

Is it worth it...... i already know that answer and it is NO.

I will take pics of everything tonight when i begin to take it all down... clean everything up, and get things in order. 

Sadly, my eyes got bigger than my back pocket could handle.


----------



## Elven (Sep 9, 2008)

:holysheep: Sorry to hear about all the males. As for the rest I hope your work goes well. I look forward to pics of the updated grow.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 9, 2008)

well i hate males too in the grow area, but when you grow from seed that's what u run into. Actually i am stoked as i got a 60% female to male ratio. When normally i don't get but 50% . If i plant ten seeds i normally get 5 females 5 males. So to have the one extra be female it has put a smile on my face. 


But with clones........... I always get a 100% female rate 

No more seed plants unless something crazy happens. Clones only from here on out.19 clones now rooted. 

1 of the short pheno Romulans rooted out of a bunch.. Oh well. Yeah, the wattage thing was going to happen sooner or later. Power bill is just too much.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome  friend


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 9, 2008)

*looking great! super sweet man...*


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 11, 2008)

Nothing real exciting... just starting to show up bud sites.. The first pic i think should be of  half the room and there is another group shot of the other half.In the first pic if you look to the left that is the Romulan x DB Tall pheno that is stretching to kingdom come...:holysheep: :holysheep:  Which is normal for the romulan and DB but it has slowed immensely over the past few days.

The other Rom pheno is beginning to stretch also.But not near as much.
The sweet tooth is outpacing EVERYTHING in speed of flowering and is already putting on popcorn all over the place. Dependant on the stone ST may be a definite mainstay in the grow area. 

60-70 days or so and we should be able to get a true picture of what's what, and which of these fine ladies are going to make the final CUT so to say. :hubba: :hubba: 

As always i am a pic *****, and i just have to show off my grow to the only folks i can... welll other than my people at 420genetics.

Anyways, here are the pics. I took some macros too, and when the flowering REALLY begins i will break out the wife's canon digital rebel 10.1mp SLR and throw some major macro's up here. Anyways. Just an update.. Plants have been flipped for a couple weeks now, and are just beginning to stop stretching, and really beginning to flower. I have a feeling though that there will be no way to stop the stretch of the romulans other than some bushmaster. 

All the ladies needed feeding, especially the ST which is showing some P and K defficiency. It's cool though,  i haven't fed em for a while and a good feeding of some bloom nutrients should help with the stretch. They are up to full strength feedings now. And are happy as hell.

I hope i am doing a decent job of documenting this grow as i hope it will help others who wish to start a perpetual grow, even with no prior cloning experience that really counts. Enough talking.... here's the pics.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2008)

hell yah mikey! great job my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lookin FAN  tastic! 

is that the sweetooth # that i sent you? they all look great man!

great job!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know if it was u man, or if they were from stromelk.... i forgot bro. I only got 2 seeds from whomever it was. one male and one female. I still have both plants. the little plant in the pics is the male st . 

I am keeping him for seeds  and x's of everything i have so i can have stock for the future.. would be nice to see what the st could do to shorten the romulan x db i have in the room which stretches ridiculously.


----------



## Elven (Sep 12, 2008)

Man those ladies sure look mighty fine


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks yall more updates next week.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 14, 2008)

Man are they growing crazy!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks KGB.. It's taken alot of work to get to this point and to top everything off the Afgahanica B pheno's are turning purple on me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 17, 2008)

I figured that a few pics won't hurt...


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 19, 2008)

congrats with the major grow man. 2 of my plants look similar but two of my others are stalky and really nasty. hardly any leafage. just been ouside since may.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sweet pines friend!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks man. Last night i put 6 clones into the flower room . Along with the other plants that are already well on their way . 

3 afghanica B pheno's 
2 afghanica A pheno's   
1 sweet tooth clone.

Depending on flowering times of all the strains i should be ready to harvest the seed plants in 5-7 weeks and the clones should follow 3 weeks later.
so in another 4 weeks  i should also have more clones ready to go into the room . Which i have more than i need now , so whichever ones that don't make it to mom status... will go into the flower area. SO the second round of clones should be a little late going in , but it won't be too bad. i should be able to harvest plants starting with the clones off the new moms  every 3 weeks if i plan it right. 

With 1 gal bags and clones i can fit up to 20 in there at a time too... so i should be harvesting 4-5 plants every 3 weeks. 
Anyways, i will update in a week with pictures. 

If there are any questions feel free to ask.I am here to help


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Thanks man. Last night i put 6 clones into the flower room . Along with the other plants that are already well on their way .
> 
> 3 afghanica B pheno's
> 2 afghanica A pheno's
> ...


 
Okay, because you said so......i am going to ask you a couple of questions (with some humor thrown in)

*Walks over to Mr. Wakenbake's Home**rings the doorbell*...........waits...........

*30 minutes pass**rings the doorbell again*.....*front door opens*...you see a sign that reads, "Will do all housework for 2 romulan seeds." 

Kidding aside Waken, how the heck were able to get romulan???.....was it crossed with something when you got it??? or was it a seed???

I am in dire need for some romulan, I can't purchase seeds online (no cc), and there isn't a dealer (that I could trust) or a dispensary that *has* romulan clones....you lucky s.o.b....make that pheno stand tall......I am 'scribed...

All the best Wakebake,

*Raises a beer to Wakenbake*

BW

BW


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay, here's the deal on my ROM  strain i have. It IS a cross, and what it's crossed to is all fine genetics and the seeds were gifted to me by a great guy on another site i frequent. 

The genetics are Romulan x Dragon's Breath

Dragon's Breath is Sdv3 x ak47

Sdv3 is a strain from Rez i think and i am pretty sure it's serious's ak47 that the SourDiesel version 3 from Rez that it was crossed to and then crossed to the Romulan. 

These seeds came about from a Dragon's breath male in the flower area. 

I also have Afghanica x DB
Pure DB
Romulan x DB 
Bella Donna x DB  ( now gone due to bad germ problems prob my fault)

There are NO romulan seeds around that are legit unless they are selfed beans (S1)  and i wouldn't trust those either.  Romulan is an elite clone from the west coast from what i understand and isn't available in any form but clone.  Unless it's crossed out with something else, which in my case is awesome genetics on both sides of the parentage.

My romulan plants are FREAKS OF NATURE for sure. 

Stretches like a sativa, but definitely isn't a sativa lol. Just stretches like Romulan tends to do.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 26, 2008)

time for an update with pics... the largest romulan girl is in the back left and is a freak of nature.. indica that grows like a sativa...

Anyways.. i hope yall enjoy, i haven't been able to tend to em much this week but they are booming in growth. Couple of em still growing out of the funk (clones) . Just a couple the rest are extremely healthy. Anyways i also got pics of the new clones in the flower area that have been there for two days or more now.. i don't remember.

Anyways enjoy the pics.:holysheep: 

BUD PORN ...


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 26, 2008)

Giants friend!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 9, 2008)

yummy..... enjoy!


----------



## daf (Oct 9, 2008)

great looking trees, keep it up


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats a good looking room WnB!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks yall..... After feeling this thing out this round i have a feeling that the next round i will be changing things up a bit. I am having issues with space and i have a feeling that if i put the clonebox in the room  and use the rest of the area as a flower room i could gain a little space, and be able to keep my moms and clones in the same area.  and still keep the flower room 100% dark. 

I am still debating this in my mind, and havent' made a decision on it  but i am debating it. I just need more room for clones and moms and by using the clonebox in the open room i could do that. 

I would be ditching the homebox though in favor of the clonebox as a seperate area. 

I have to think about it... would be a big decision 
but it could end my space problems and give me more floor space as i have alot of unused space that i can see plants in. 

Anyways .... i will update if i do so. 
I will update this thread till this grow is over and i will start a new one. Anyways, thanks for stopping by yall. 

ANY thoughts on my plans or questions u might want answered i can do that. Anyways .. thanks again for the kind comments.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 24, 2008)

update with pics coming tomorrow or later tonight... been  a while since i updated .Plants are around 56 days or so.. give or take a few.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Looks tasty wakenbake! Can't wait for that pic update you promised us!*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2008)

what are those dog turds with leaves??? CRAPPY LOOKING CRAP MAN.....................

:hubba: :hubba:




















lookin better everytime bro- great job......

but you better watch out for soil mold with that wood man...... 

LOL


I hope you will grow these other genetics i have!!!! GRRRRRR LOL

      


holler at me sometime cracker


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 26, 2008)

All of the large plants will be coming down in the next 7-10 days .. I will probably take them one at a time stretched out over the period of a week or more. 
I have thought about it many times over and after cleaning out a large portion  of the room i have come to the conclusion that i need more space. There is no way i will be able to keep the moms and clones i need to keep to grow enough weed for me and the wife to stay smokin with just a 40"x40"area. The closet is 6 x5 and with a 2x4 tent in there i will go from about a 1600square  inch grow area to a 48" x 60" area  with room on top of the clonebox for extra plants if i want. so i will gain quite a large amount of space that should allow for quite a few more plants in the Sog style it seems that i am running.


I now have 13 clones in the flower area  along with the 3 remaining plants that have come from seed. From those plants i could def yeild a large amount as the romulan x's have far exceeded my expectations on the amount of bud they have produced. They are just freaks. As are the afghanica's. 

I personally have no use or space in my garden for sweet tooth #3. I have harvested her and i must say she's just a dissappointment. Finecky when it comes to nutrients, she stays too dang small and doesn't stretch. Not even in flower. i mean 0 stretch. Some may rave about it.. i say it's trash. The high is dissappointing, yeild is pretty decent given the short size. Taste is excellent, but overall it's not that good of a high to put it in the garden. It is just not for me. 

Not to say some may like it. I just thought it was dissappointing. 


Mom's so far will be one of the romulan pheno's and one of the afghanica pheno's ... so far the A pheno has been superior. The C pheno is the one waiting to be pulled. We will see what's what when they're all done and cured. 

I still have 6 clones left in the veg chamber. I removed the intake fan and went to passive intake on the tent... It actually increased neg pressure, and reduced temps to get rid of one fan. I dropped 5 degrees in temps and the fan is running on half speed.  Average temps have been 73 degrees in the tent; down from about 78.


I also took out the trash so to speak, and have cleaned up the grow room. It's been nasty in there  lately and i had to clean it up. Yuck. 


Anyways enjoy the pics. I will start pulling plants over the next 7-10 days . I will post dried amounts in grams per plant when i am done. I am not too stoked about these nutrients i decided on a while back, but i got alot left and i will have to do some adjusting with it and use it up. 

hopefully with a larger room of plants i can use em up quicker. As i plan on going to Botanicares Pure Blend Pro next time i need nutrients. 

Anyways, time to stop writing my book and post up the pictures. Bud porn galore.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 26, 2008)

more bud porn... the last pic i posted was a close up of a flowering clone that's been in the tent for a couple weeks now... This is the idea behind a perpetual harvest. Harvesting plants.... on a continual basis. So ... i already had 6 clones flowering before these next 7 went in.... this ensures that i have a couple groups at different stages and will harvest every 2-3 weeks as long as everything goes as planned. 

This is the exact reason i need more room, especially to clone in and veg in. The clonebox will ensure that for me. I will start a new thread when i harvest the 3 girls from seed. Including many pics and hopefully helpful info for the perpetual grower.


----------



## msge (Oct 26, 2008)

i love bud porn


----------



## rami (Oct 27, 2008)

........


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ WORD



LOL


mmmMMMmmmmMmMMMMmmmMmMmmmMMmmmMmmmMMmmm

BUUUDDDDD POOOORRRRRNNNNNNNNN!

aghhhhhhhhghghghhghghghghghghhghghghghghghghghg..................


(slober)


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments on the post. I will harvest all the seed plants this friday. I will post up harvest pictures too. Thanks again.. Round two is already going.. Cant wait to get more clones going and more plants in the grow room. 

Anyways. Ill keep yall updated.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 27, 2008)

> I removed the intake fan and went to passive intake on the tent... It actually increased neg pressure


I did the same thing with great results. Looking good, as usual WnB. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## benamucc (Oct 27, 2008)

hehehe...i just did the quick read of this grow from page 1...thanks for all the pics first of all.  in the begining i was saying to myself "man thats alot of electric"  then sure enough... :rofl:  

great looking grow, and great gj!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 27, 2008)

i could of run the full 1200w in the flower area, but i can't afford it . Our electric company is upping their rates again this year. It's just not cost effective.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 29, 2008)

mmmm......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2008)

*Nice. :aok:  Looks like it wont be long before she comes down. :hubba: *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 30, 2008)

looking yummy. The last few weeks seem to slow to a crawl, don't they.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 30, 2008)

look at that fat *** lazy *** bioch in the upper left of post 223 LOL

her lazy *** said screw it, imma lay down LMAO!


very nice mik-ay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






keep them dog turds green man! :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 30, 2008)

time to bust out the yarn!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks for all of the kind comments. Plants are coming down tomorrow and i will def post up pictures then. Thanks again. Glad yall enjoyed the thread.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Nov 1, 2008)

It's harvest time around the Wakenbake house.Time to break out he scissors and bring em down. 

Here is the aftermath of about an hour or two of harvesting and manicuring before they go in to dry.

If i had to guess at a wet weight i would say it's a heavy harvest . But i can't give a gram weight. I will however give a dry weight before they go into the jars for curing.

I got to go get a digital kitchen scale for that though. Anyways. Here are the pics. The last one is how the room looks now with about 13 clones or so in there. I don't really know how many is in there. Anyways. Enjoy the pics. 

I have tons of seeds of crosses that occurred from leaving a male in the area for a while. 

We have sweettooth #3 crosses of everything. And i am so excited to see how well those seeds turn out. It could end up being something special.

Anyways enjoy the harvest pics....


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Nov 1, 2008)

more pics....


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Nov 1, 2008)

ANd more.....the pics of the bins of bud are of one bin with three layers of bud with a seperator in between to keep em straight for me so i can collect seeds...the last picture is of the room as it is now. with clones already flowering...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 1, 2008)

nice harvest.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2008)

*CONGRATS mang on what looks to be a very nice harvest. :aok: Here's some GREEN MOJO for those clones in flower.  *


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks again. I hope everyone has enjoyed the grow show so far. It's not over yet. As i have decided to not start a new thread  till 09. Heck why not. I mean 6 more weeks and it's harvest time again so... i should harvest before the year is over again for sure. and then again a couple weeks later and so on and so forth. I am going to be taking some clones in a couple weeks though and trying to get more going . 

I will also be changing the room around. Things will look much diff next time I update with pictures. Hope everyone liked the bud porn.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Dec 13, 2008)

Yo, Just wanted to update and let yall know. It's just about time to get things going wide open again. I am currently in the process of completely redoing the room to make more space for more plants. 

ANyways, I know the thread has been dead for over a month, but it's time to get things going again. Update with pics coming later. Anyways.


----------



## Elven (Dec 13, 2008)

Cant wait!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Dec 14, 2008)

Well.... i've ripped everything down , and i have the clonebox in there. Going to go get some flourescent 2 ft lights to go in there tomorrow. The fan has been moved into the attic and the tent is no longer up. The room runs COMPLETELy silent now, and is optimized for space now. I also now have plenty enough room for mothers and clones and vegging plants and seedlings. 


LOL i just need more room. Going to be able to grow em bigger, instead of more of them.


----------



## Elven (Dec 14, 2008)

I need more room as well.  Now that I can have 16oz legal in the house


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Dec 15, 2008)

Yo, people, Just thought  that i would stop in and give an update on the room . I now have a much larger flower area, and a much larger clone area. All  I done was remove the large Homebox and put in the clonebox. I put the 600 in the main area, and the 400 lumatek in the 4x2x4 clonebox. 

Everything is air cooled and running at 80f in the flower area and 85f in the veg.
During the summer everything will run cooler when the a.c. is on as there is a vent in the room .

There is a plastic cover over the doorway to help block any light leaks from coming in or out. I am going to run another piece of weather stripping around the door to the room this weekend. 

Anyways, just glad to finally get my room how i like it. Plenty of area to grow in now. It's all about efficiency and i just wasn't running as efficient as i could be until now.


----------

